# Lowest crime rate in Brisbane (suburb)



## hagen (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Do you know where I can get the recent statistic of the lowest crime rate suburb in Brisbane at least last year end. I got a link but the result was 2006's result.

Planning to look for a house or apartment if i move to brisbane. My preference: Good security, low crime rate, easy access to CDB, good school or pre-school (son only 2 years old). Any advice?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

hagen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Do you know where I can get the recent statistic of the lowest crime rate suburb in Brisbane at least last year end. I got a link but the result was 2006's result.
> 
> ...


Did you get any information? I am planning to move to West end, i thought before moving i must have some information where am moving.


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

Crime ? Brisbane ? In my experience with Brisbane that's an issue that's not even on the radar.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

You joking right? There is virtually no crime in Brisbane, the worst you could get is if some drunk person asks you for change. It is probably the safest city I lived in so far. Millions times safer than London. And utopist heaven compare to New York.
Even the most "violent" city in Australia = Melbourne is still pretty safe...


----------



## Jayceee (Feb 5, 2012)

naoto said:


> Even the most "violent" city in Australia = Melbourne is still pretty safe...


Yes...it's only a problem in Melbourne if you're Irish, play for Collingwood, are out on the town after midnight on a Saturday, and your club president says you were under the influence...


----------



## Buccaneer Joe (Mar 21, 2012)

If you stay away from some of the areas North of the CBD area you will be fine. Safest city I can imagine. Even a paranoid former Marine like myself that carried a gun until the day he moved here can't find anything to get concerned about. Good state schools are Milton and Ironside, you will have to look at the catchment area boundaries to make sure you are within them. Rents are very high in those areas though. We are in St. Lucia which is the most international area I have ever been to. Everyone here is from someplace else. We have been here a month and a half and we only know one native Australian. My daughters love their schools, my two year old is at a Montessori school and my oldest is enjoying Ironside. The parks are abundant and safe and people are genuinely friendly. 

You'll be alright, the school thing is important but I wouldn't give too much thought to the crime bit.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## KimMii (Apr 29, 2010)

naoto said:


> You joking right? There is virtually no crime in Brisbane, the worst you could get is if some drunk person asks you for change. It is probably the safest city I lived in so far. Millions times safer than London. And utopist heaven compare to New York.
> Even the most "violent" city in Australia = Melbourne is still pretty safe...


I don't know which Brisbane you're looking at but it's not the one in Queensland...I am (originally) from Brisbane and I would NOT walk through the CBD at night...no chance!

I'd also be really careful which shopping centers I chose to park my car, chances are it wouldn't be there upon my return!


----------



## RockerX (May 18, 2012)

Guyz,

How safe is Sydney, especially for immigrants? especially suburbs like Parammata, Auburn, Rooty Hill, Lakemba etc?
Planning to move to sydney in few months and want to know if its a safe city, so can move with peace of mind?

Regards,

RX


----------

